# What do you think they should add in the next animal crossing game?



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

My ideas -

~Shop keepers should have houses and should be able to visit shop keepers after their shops have closed.
You can ask them things just like villagers, but they will just talk about their shops, other shop keepers and stuff like like that.

~You should be able to kick an individual player from your town.

~weeding day should be in Australia -_-

~choose how your house is built - like the exact size of your rooms.

~there should be an option in the town hall to talk to Isabelle like a villager.

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd like to see events not be region specific, but still keeping the actual events

it'd be a cool way to teach children about foreign culture and such imo


----------



## Mushrooms (Aug 31, 2014)

These are pretty stupid, but-
-Jumpsuits, pantsuits, dungarees etc.
-If a plot is there but no house yet you should be able to complain to Isabelle/Tom Nook. dammit Pudge....
-Cherry Blossom Festival should be worldwide, I'm British but I celebrate the Japanese festivities.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

That's an awesome idea about the houses - ^^ I reckon you should be able to choose a area where about they can place their home. But not the exact placement.

I came up with this idea in the shower and I forgot what it was


----------



## starlark (Aug 31, 2014)

yeah~! you should be able to see incoming requests from villagers/types of villagers that wanna move in and choose which ones you want, then choose an area in the town where you think they should be.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

starlark said:


> yeah~! you should be able to see incoming requests from villagers/types of villagers that wanna move in and choose which ones you want, then choose an area in the town where you think they should be.



Yeah I like that idea! You should get a list of certain villagers that want to move in and you have to choose.


----------



## Ras (Aug 31, 2014)

More storage space for custom designs, so you don't have to have extra characters just to have more than 10 parts of a design.  There should be an enhanced design editor that lets you define your designs.  So, you say, "this is cobblestone," and the game now knows that the area isn't diggable, but could have presents and other things dropped on it.  Plus, it would sound like stone when you walked on it.  You could even have areas between cobblestones that you define as grass, and weeds could grow up between them.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting idea


----------



## starlark (Aug 31, 2014)

Ras said:


> More storage space for custom designs, so you don't have to have extra characters just to have more than 10 parts of a design.  There should be an enhanced design editor that lets you define your designs.  So, you say, "this is cobblestone," and the game now knows that the area isn't diggable, but could have presents and other things dropped on it.  Plus, it would sound like stone when you walked on it.  You could even have areas between cobblestones that you define as grass, and weeds could grow up between them.


Exactly! I like the look of the town plaza but its so darn annoying the squares of custom designs just don't match up to the cobbles.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^ 
Nice ideas guys
I wanna see fruit bushes, strawberries, and farms that you can plant potatoes, Carrots and onions, etc...
A 'design' your own town map at the start of the game


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd like that animals to actually understand what you're saying in letters and such.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 31, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> I'd like that animals to actually understand what you're saying in letters and such.


Agreed! I right letters to Croque saying stuff like:
'You better leave soon, I hate you and someone wants to buy you'
and he replys saying:
'Thanks for the letter! You made my day!'


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol ^^^^^ but so true


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

-Villager wear hats
-Water drips from buildings/trees/etc. While it's raining.
-Grass seeds to grow or kill grass.
-Trees occasionally sway back and fourth from wind
-You sometimes see birds around town like the ones on the bulliten board
-Comets/lunar eclipse

Not the best...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> -Villager wear hats
> -Water drips from buildings/trees/etc. While it's raining.
> -Grass seeds to grow or kill grass.
> -Trees occasionally sway back and fourth from wind
> ...


Tbh these things actually make a difference because when you look back at the old versions you notice the changes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

After reading some of these, I honestly don't like some of these. I don't like the idea of making the game ridiculously easy. Like having a list of certain villagers and choosing from that? Designing your own map? I would like to design my own map but I honestly don't to get my perfect map THAT easy. So no thanks, some people might want then but not me.

Just thought I'd share my opinion on some of these ideas.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> After reading some of these, I honestly don't like some of these. I don't like the idea of making the game ridiculously easy. Like having a list of certain villagers and choosing from that? Designing your own map? I would like to design my own map but I honestly don't to get my perfect map THAT easy. So no thanks, some people might want then but not me.
> 
> Just thought I'd share my opinion on some of these ideas.



Yeah that is perfectly understandable. I reckon with choosing the map you should be able to choose where the rocks I but nothing else because those things are damn annoying


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Yeah that is perfectly understandable. I reckon with choosing the map you should be able to choose where the rocks I but nothing else because those things are damn annoying



Yeah, I think Tom Nook should just do a thing where he removes a rock or he "adds a certain part of land but you have to get rid of land thing" or just "add land" or vice versa lol. Idk but this way you have to work to get your perfect map


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Yeah, I think Tom Nook should just do a thing where he removes a rock or he "adds a certain part of land but you have to get rid of land thing" or just "add land" or vice versa lol. Idk but this way you have to work to get your perfect map


Yeah I like that idea more than just designing it fully .

Anyway in with villagers - I think that a villager should be able to move in from the campsite (if you have a full town) if someone is moving with in the next 1-2 days


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Sidewalk (Sep 1, 2014)

Able to choose the numbers of villagers you want, say from 10-20?

All villagers should be out of their houses and gather for countdown or other festivals.

Old villagers not only appear on main street,  but also in your village talking to your currently villagers.

Easy to buy Toyhammer .

Able to choose the numbers of wrapper that you need, and not being ask again and again whether you would like to know how to use it! Its freaking irritating!


----------



## Togekiss (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope they make an easier way to unlock Public Work Projects. Even with the diving trick, unlocking PWPs is extremely hard and frustrating for me. Oh, and having more villagers would be nice too.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

Sidewalk said:


> Able to choose the numbers of villagers you want, say from 10-20?
> 
> All villagers should be out of their houses and gather for countdown or other festivals.
> 
> ...



Omg, that last one


----------



## FiveGran (Sep 1, 2014)

I would like to see the option of having another person live in your house with you.  If you want to live single then that would be absolutely perfect but having another person live with you should be an option for us to choose.  Also perhaps, letting a villager spend a night with you.  That would be fun. 

I would also like to see being able to use more than one town ordinance. As of now I only use the beautiful one as I love the fact my villagers water the flowers for me and that I have no junk when fishing and no roaches.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

That would be fun :3


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Bringing your villagers to visit other towns with you? I don't know how that's going to work but I think it would be cool.


----------



## FiveGran (Sep 1, 2014)

WW was my first AC game.  I don't have a Wii so I could not play CF but I would have.  There have been a lot of improvements since  these two games and I think we will see many in the next one. It all starts with good ideas  

 Another thing I would like to see is having the grass last a bit longer.  I use my paths and try not to walk on my flowers but my grass is disappearing at a fast rate.  Some of us still hit the rocks and dig up fossils for money and therefore don't lay as many paths  all over the place so the longer lasting grass would be nice.


----------



## chronic (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd like to see the Dream Suite improved. It's a brilliant concept but designed *very* poorly. 

We should be able to publish our dream towns with a description and even a trailer or set of pictures. We should be able to save our favorite dreams and leave reviews/feedback. It's very difficult to just "find" dream towns that are decent. You don't know what you're getting yourself into.

Also can we get rid of Lina? She has an entire script of dialogue for *no* reason. It's arduous having to see the same conversation over and over again.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Sep 1, 2014)

Something that they just implemented in Pokemon that I think should be in the next AC game is when you go to get your hair done, she should have cheaper options to just to change the style or the color and then have the both option for the regular price. Cause I picked the color that's kind of hard to get repeatedly cause of the stupid slide bar, but I really like it. So I get mad when I go in and I want to change the style and have to pay 3000 and then I mess up the color cause I didn't get the stupid bar in the right spot for the color that I want. So I really want them to have an option where you can just change the style or just change the color if that's all you want to do. 

Also I really want there to be a content villager ordinance or some type of option where if you get all your dreamies and you want to go on a hiatus I dunno maybe because you have a life and it gets busy and you may not have time to play every day and you should be able to put the game down and set it on a mode where no one can move out. Also you should be able to kick any villager you don't want out. Cause you're the mayor and sometimes villagers suck and they put their house right in front of yours and move into your town when you don't want them there. (I'm looking at you, Freckles)

You should be able to designate where villagers put their houses. 

You should be able to either carry more designs or be able to save a design and right over it without it like disappearing and getting replaced. 

Those are some of my ideas and beefs with this game.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope they add an option to the ABD that lets you transfer large amounts of money to another player.


----------



## shoujofighter (Sep 1, 2014)

More space for everything


----------



## Sidon (Sep 1, 2014)

Customizable
Skirts 
Pants

A wider variety of hats, or hat with ears
Headbands
Customizable makeup?
More cute wigs like hair bow
Longer hair styles, everything is short unless
You have a mii head.

Customizable house exterior, like you
Can draw and make your own like you 
Can with the clothes.

An actual Bank, rather than just an ATM in a post office.


A food market, where you can just buy food.

Furniture items for the ceiling.

Customize room shape, where it's not just a square.

Gloves, custom shoes & custom socks.

And my last idea would be....

Laying patterns on the ground, to fit around an object such
As a tree, rock, house ect... So there's not those awkward 
Spaces of grass left or patterns hanging over edges
Of cliffs or ponds

- - - Post Merge - - -



FriendlyVillager said:


> I hope they add an option to the ABD that lets you transfer large amounts of money to another player.



That would be amazing


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Sep 1, 2014)

Good Ideas


----------



## nekosync (Sep 1, 2014)

Shopkeepers stay behind the till and don't chase you around the entire shop.
Bring back letters in bottles.
Have a proper path system where you can make curves in paths. You can apply your designs or QR code designs onto it. You can also use the method in previous games.
You can send mail to people in other towns and shopkeepers.
Villagers will comment on the state of your town. If it's messy and there's a rafflesia growing, cranky villagers may blatantly state that the town is a dump. Normal villagers may express concern.
Villagers should move around like they have a purpose - not walking into other villagers or objects.
In shops, you can use a shopping cart/basket to select multiple items and buy them all with one purchase instead of opening up tons of dialogue bubbles just to get some items.
You can befriend all NPCs. Especially Isabelle, since she's your secretary.
Shopkeepers can be found walking around your town after closing time.
Personalities aren't watered down.
A _lot_ more dialogue.
Villager-exclusive dialogue.
More complex villager relationships 
e.g.: some villagers stay away from other villagers and tell you bad things about them
     : some villagers are jealous of other villagers
If your town isn't a nice place to live (too dirty or underdeveloped), villagers will ask to move more, and  vice versa.
Cooking. Villagers can offer you food, and can be seen eating foods around town occasionally. Through StreetPass, you can get fancy and special food rather than ice creams. There could be a new shopkeeper who sells food and supplies to cook with.
At the train station, you don't have to go through dialogue to go on the train. You can either talk to Porter to tell him where you'd like to go, or get a train ticket which fills up your bottom screen so you can tap boxes indicating whether you're using Wi-Fi or Local Wireless or whether you want only best friends in your town.
You should be able to message people on your Friends List who have ACNL regardless of whether you're best friends or not.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 1, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Shopkeepers stay behind the till and don't chase you around the entire shop.
> Bring back letters in bottles.
> Have a proper path system where you can make curves in paths. You can apply your designs or QR code designs onto it. You can also use the method in previous games.
> You can send mail to people in other towns and shopkeepers.
> ...



Wow, I like all of these


----------



## Angira (Sep 1, 2014)

Headphones that you can buy so your villager can listen to K.K. Songs on the go!!!! (they should also add new K.K. songs!)


----------



## nekosync (Sep 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Wow, I like all of these



Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angira said:


> Headphones that you can buy so your villager can listen to K.K. Songs on the go!!!! (they should also add new K.K. songs!)



Wow, that's a great idea!


----------



## superblooper (Sep 2, 2014)

Animals wearing hats.  <3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 2, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Shopkeepers stay behind the till and don't chase you around the entire shop.
> Bring back letters in bottles.
> Have a proper path system where you can make curves in paths. You can apply your designs or QR code designs onto it. You can also use the method in previous games.
> You can send mail to people in other towns and shopkeepers.
> ...



Love these!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angira said:


> Headphones that you can buy so your villager can listen to K.K. Songs on the go!!!! (they should also add new K.K. songs!)



That is the best idea

- - - Post Merge - - -



FriendlyVillager said:


> I hope they add an option to the ABD that lets you transfer large amounts of money to another player.



YES


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 2, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Cooking. Villagers can offer you food, and can be seen eating foods around town occasionally. Through StreetPass, you can get fancy and special food rather than ice creams. There could be a new shopkeeper who sells food and supplies to cook with.



Especially this! I love aspects of Harvest Moon, that you can forage for ingredients and then cook with them.
I would be so happy if the next AC game has this. 
But instead of having to buy all the ingredients, maybe program parts where you can build a farm. You'd have to water it daily and can grow an array of veggies, since we already have trees for fruits and bamboo stalks for .. er, bamboo. The farmland can even be a PWP (unlockable through Isabelle, instead of by request). And instead of buying cookbooks from the store, you can get special recipes through doing running errands! 

_*getting excited*_


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

Much more dialogue and bringing back NPC storylines that are detailed would be amazing pls


----------



## Beachland (Sep 3, 2014)

I want a handheld version that has the cliffs/"levels" like in the original game and City Folk. I liked having a bigger town and waterfalls that weren't just on the side. I'm also not crazy about the cliffs above the beach in New Leaf.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 3, 2014)

Bigger town like in the original GC one, SUNFLOWERS TO PLANT WOULD BE AMAZING, the little sign things that signaled what areas were available for villager houses need to come back. Either that or make it so YOU can place your very own signs around the town that signal where people can move in. That way you can have much more control over your town layout and plot resetting would be history.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 3, 2014)

Ras said:


> More storage space for custom designs, so you don't have to have extra characters just to have more than 10 parts of a design.  There should be an enhanced design editor that lets you define your designs.  So, you say, "this is cobblestone," and the game now knows that the area isn't diggable, but could have presents and other things dropped on it.  Plus, it would sound like stone when you walked on it.  You could even have areas between cobblestones that you define as grass, and weeds could grow up between them.


^ Totally This


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Sep 3, 2014)

May have been posted somewhere but here are a few of my ideas:

-- be able to send letters/presents to the NPCs 
-- have villagers perform other little animations, such as vacuuming their house, cleaning dishes, etc. when you pop in unexpectedly
-- be able to have an invisible aspect to custom tiles. For example if you have stepping stones smaller than the square, you can choose to have certain pixels invisible so you can see the ground underneath and don't have to try to match it perfectly with the seasons TT.TT


----------

